# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  نصب delphi prism

## iamehsan56

من از rad studio 2010  ، دلفی prism  رو نصب کردم . یه سریال و یه slip  فایل هم داشتم که rad studio باهاش نصب شد .اما این slip فایل به دلفی prism  که import  می کنم قبول نمی کنه . یعنی delphi prism  یه license  دیگه داره ؟
 آیا کرکش هست یا هنوز نیومده ؟
راهنمایی بفرمایید لطفا

----------


## omid.dev

سلام
من هم هنگام نصب اولش با مشكل شما روبرو شدم. شما براي كرك نمودن بايد مجددا همان مراحلي را كه در سي دي برنامه وجود داره از اول دنبال نماييد. منظورم را واضح تر بيان مي كنم:
من ابتدا دلفي 2010 را نصب كردم و آن را كرك نمودم طبق راهنمايي موجود در سي دي.  سپس prism را نصب كردم و طبق راهنمايي prism رفتم اما كرك نشد. مشكل اينجا بود كه كرك فايلهاي دلفي 2010 با prism اشتباه مي شد.  همانطور كه مطلع هستيد در سي دي كرك اعلام شده كه يكسري از فايلها را بايد حذف كنيم كه من تصور مي كردم بعضي از آنها مربوط يه دلفي 2010 است و آنها را پاك نكردم و همين باعث شد تا كرك نشود.
اما نهايتا يكبار نحوه كرك را دقيقا مانند همان روش بيان شده در سي دي رفتم و كرك شد حتي فايلهاي كرك دلفي 2010 را هم پاك كردم.

----------


## yekta

اگر ممکن است مراحل کرک را مرحله به مرحله راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Delphi7_love

سلام 
منم همین مشکل رو دارم  کرک داخل سی دی رو نمیشناسه
لطف کنید راهنمایی نمایید

----------


## Mahmood_M

بحث در مورد کرک در این سایت *ممنوع* است ، بهتره این مسائل رو به صورت خصوصی پیگیری کنید ، تاپیک قفل شد ! ، موفق باشید ...

----------

